# "Majestics Reign Again"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gotta special order for a couple of the Whopper Majestics...Left one I done in Cocobolo and the right one in Black & White Ebony...

Man...them thangs turn out beyoootiful....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, those look great. Expecially the Cocobolo, but then I love Cocobolo anyway. Those are cool lookin pens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

big pens and great wood selection.....photo's do not do them justice...you need to hold them to really get the feel

They look great


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful as usual..... Really like the wood selection.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Those came out great Jim!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking work there Jimbo!! I need to get you a chunk of this Texas Ebony and see what you can do with it. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Jim...I AGREE... hit me with a stick or two and I'll process it and lay sumthin on ya if it comes out good.....



galvbay said:


> Great looking work there Jimbo!! I need to get you a chunk of this Texas Ebony and see what you can do with it. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I fondled one of those 'weapons' you're selling as pens earlier today. Those things are HEFTY!! 
Trod showed me that nice pen he got from you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are gorgeous pens Jim!


----------

